# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  كن مع زوجتك العنيدة كقطعة الإسفنج !

## هدوء عاصف

*كن مع زوجتك العنيدة كقطعة الإسفنج  

* 
* 
**العناد من المشكلات الزوجية الخطيرة التي قد تقابل الرجل بعد الزواج وتهدد صفو الحياة الزوجية وتعجل بنهايتها ، حيث يفاجأ  بتبدل حال المرأة الودودة والمطيعة في فترة الخطوبة إلى زوجة عنيدة تسير  في اتجاه مخالف تعانده في كل شيء ، لمجرد العناد فقط ، دون أن تدرك أن هذه  الصفة من أكثر الصفات التي تدفع الرجل إلى طريق شائك قد ينتهي بما لا  تشتهيه النفوس .*
*
**
*
*


وتحذر دراسة برازيلية حديثة الأزواج  من خطر العناد والتصلب في مواقف العلاقة الزوجية ، مضيفة أن المجادلات  الساخنة التي تدور بين الزوج والزوجة ، تؤدي في كثير من الأحيان إلى تمسك  أحد الطرفين بموقف عنيد ، قد يصل بالأمور إلى نقطة اللا عودة ، وتكون نتيجة  المحاورة عقيمة ، ولا فائدة منها ، بل وأكثر من ذلك ، فقد تتعقد الأمور "  إذا ظل العناد سيد الموقف " ويحدث الصدام الذي غالبًا ما يؤدي إلى الطلاق .*




*أسباب عناد الزوجة 
 من هنا يتساءل البعض ، لماذا تلجأ بعض الزوجات إلى العناد مع أزواجهن ،  وكيف يتعامل الزوج مع عناد زوجته ؟ السطور القادمة تجيب على هذه الأسئلة ،  حيث يؤكد أطباء نفسيون أن الزوجة تلجأ إلى العناد لأسباب عديدة وكثيرة ، ومنها : 
*


*- عناد الزوجة قد يكون طبعاً فيها يضرب بجذوره إلى مراحل حياتها الأولى ، نتيجة تربية خاطئة في الطفولة .*


*-  تسلط الزوج وعدم استشارته للزوجة في أمور المعيشة وتحقير رأيها أحياناً  والاستهزاء به ، يدفع الزوجة في طريق العناد ، فهناك بعض الأزواج لديهم  نظرة معينة للزوجة أنها ناقصة عقل ودين لذا لا يأخذ برأيها ولا يعمل بما  تقول مهما كان .*


*- الشعور بالنقص وقد يكون هذا الشعور  لدى المرأة قبل الزواج نتيجة المعاملة الأسرية لها من قبل أهلها ، والتي لم  تتسم بالاحترام والتقدير وبعث الثقة في النفس ، وقد تكون وليدة ظروف  الزواج ، فمعاملة الزوج لزوجته معاملة قاسية وعدم وضعها في مكان التقدير  والاحترام ، فهي إنسانة لها حاجات نفسية واجتماعية يجب أن تلبى ، وقد يكون  ذلك من أسباب الشعور بالنقص عند المرأة ، فتلجأ لوسيلة العناد للتغلب على  هذا الإحساس ، وللشعور بالذات وبالأنا .*


*- عدم التكيف  مع الزوج ، فالعناد يأتي نتيجة لعدم التكيف مع الزوج والشعور باختلاف  الطباع وتقلبها وعدم تنازل الزوج عن مالا يعجب زوجته وتمسكه بعادات غير  صحيحة ، فيكون العناد صورة من صور التعبير عن رفض الزوجة سلوك زوجها جملة  وتفصيلاً ، أو تعبيراً عن عدم انسجامها معه في حياتهما الزوجية .*


*-  تقليد الأم  ، ويؤكد الأطباء أن العناد قد يأتي أيضاً من قبل الزوجة  تقليداً لسلوك أمها مع أبيها ، فالمرأة التي نشأت وترعرعت في بيت تتحكم فيه  الأم وتسيّر دفته ، تحاول أن تحذو نفس الحذو في بيتها ومع زوجها ، بل  وربما تختار الزوج حين تختاره بحيث يكون ضعيف الشخصية ، حتى يسهل لها ما  تريد .*




*العناد عاطفة داخل المرأة  
وحول  أن المرأة أكثر عناداً من الرجل ، تشير الدراسة البرازيلية إلى أن العناد  عاطفة قوية ومركزة وليس منطقاً كما يعتقد البعض ، وبما أن المرأة عاطفية  أكثر من الرجل ، فإن عنادها يكون أقوى تركيزًا منه ، بهدف إقناع الرجل  بشخصيتها، وإيقاعه في حبائل الحيرة أحيانًا ، ليضطر إلى تغيير موقفه منها. 
*


*ولأن  العناد عاطفة عشوائية بحسب وصف الدراسة فهو يعتمد بشكل كلي على الخيال  والتخيل ، لذا فالمرأة تعشقه وتتدلل به على الرجل لتقيس من خلاله مدي حبه  وتفاعله معها ، لذا تنصح الدراسة الرجال بضرورة إعطاء قيمة أكبر للزوجات ،  وإظهار قدر كاف من الاحترام لشخصياتهن لتتخلي المرأة عن هذه العادة السيئة . 
*




*تعامل مع زوجتك العنيدة 
وتأكد  عزيزي الرجل أن حبك لزوجتك وعطفك الدائم عليها وعدم إهانتها هي أفضل  الوسائل التي تساعدها في التخلص من صفة العناد السيئة ، فالمرأة تحتاج  دائماً إلى من يقدرها ويحترمها لتهب له كل حياتها ولتكون كالخاتم في إصبعه ،  لذا يقدم لك خبراء علم النفس نصائح قيمة من أجل الأسلوب الأفضل للتعامل مع  زوجتك العنيدة : 
*
*
- قلص عناد زوجتك عليك باحترام مشاعرها ، وكن مثل قطعة الإسفنج التي تمتص الغضب والعناد.*

*- عليك الاعتياد على فن الحوار، وفن تهوين المشكلات الصعبة مثل الحبيب الذي  " يبلع الزلط ، لا العدو الذي يتمنى الغلط " .
 انتبه إلى أن عنادها يشير إلى عدم تكيفها مع الظروف المحيطة ، فابحث عن الحل.*


*-  كن حليماً قدر الإمكان ، وتكلم معها بما قلّ ودل ، واجعل حديثك معها  هادئاً ومفيداً، يحمل طابعاً إيجابياً، بعيداً عن الثرثرة مع الاحتفاظ ببعض  الغموض.*


*- احرص على أن يكون كلامك في مكانه من دون تقلب.*


*- خذ وقتاً لترتاح إن اشتدت الأمور، وابدأ في محاسبة نفسك ، وعاتب زوجتك بأسلوب جاد على نقاطها السلبية.*


*- لا تلجأ لأسلوب المقارنة ، بالجارة ، زوجة أخيك ، ابنة خالك ، فلكل أسرة عالمها المنفصل.
وأخيراً  الصمت والتجاهل هما قمة العقاب في العلاقة الزوجية ، من دون أن تقسو عليها  بالكلام ، أو تمد يدك لتؤذيها ، فهذا ينقص من هيبتك ورجولتك .*




*واعلمي  عزيزتي الزوجة أن العند لا يولد إلا العند ، فلا تتمادي في هذه الصفة  وحاولي قدر الإمكان أن تتخلصي من هذه العادة السيئة قبل أن تدمري حياتك  الزوجية .*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> قلص عناد زوجتك عليك باحترام مشاعرها


يا الله عـ الوجع  :Bl (6):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الرجل بقدر يكون قطعة اسفنج ، اما المرأة ، فما تقدر تكون اي شيء اله قدرة على الامتصاص ، مش الكل طبعا بس اغلب انواع الشخصيات في النساء ما بتتقبل امتصاص عناد الزوج ، مشان هيك قال رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم : استوصوا بالنساء خيرا .. وقال ايضا : المرأة ضلع اعوج ، ان جئت تقيمه كسرته !

الله يرضى عليكم يا نسواننا [/align]*

----------

